# besuchenswerte Angelgeschäfte in Amsterdam/ Niederlande



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2007)

#h Hallo,
fahre nächste Woche nach Amsterdam, und würde gerne mal ein typisches, niederländisches Angelgeschäft besuchen, welches all die feinen Sachen zum Zanderfischen führt, die es bei uns hier nicht gibt |rolleyes - kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? (Suchfunktion brachte nix....)


----------



## carphunter-sobota (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: besuchenswerte Angelgeschäfte in Amsterdam/ Niederlande*

http://www.raven.nl/de/


----------



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: besuchenswerte Angelgeschäfte in Amsterdam/ Niederlande*

@carphunter-sobota: Danke für die Info, ich kämpfe noch etwas mit der Internetseite um die Adresse rauszufinden und mit der holländischen Sprache, wobei mir die Übersetzung Mühlen für Angelrollen ganz sympatisch ist. Trifft bei einigen Rollen exakt die Laufeigenschaften....


----------



## friggler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: besuchenswerte Angelgeschäfte in Amsterdam/ Niederlande*

Raven ist ganz nett zum schauen...aber von der Auswahl fürs Zanderfischen solltest Du nicht zuviel erwarten. Da ist die Auswahl einiger kleiner Geschäfte oft um Längen feiner...die meisten findest Du aber gar nicht im I-Net, aber Du kannst ja vor Ort nachfragen, evtl. findest Du dann was schönes. Von denen die Ich kenne habe Ich leider weder Namen noch Adresse...Ich finde da nur anhand mir bekannter Punkte immer wieder hin...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## gimli (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: besuchenswerte Angelgeschäfte in Amsterdam/ Niederlande*



> welches all die feinen Sachen zum Zanderfischen führt



|kopfkrat die sind? Hast du da etwas Spezielles (z.B. Posen) im Sinn?


----------

